# Help with micro foam



## almoalmo (Jul 12, 2012)

I've had the piccino 2 weeks now and tried all the tricks, cold milk, jug in freezer, milk thermometer and many different techniques with the steam nozzle and just cannot get the milk to foam. Should I persist or simply use a frothing jug and a microwave? I have been using semi-skimmed milk. I would be greatful for any suggestions. Off to Sydney tomorrow so will have good flat whites for the next month!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Persist!

Start with the steam wand around 1cm below the surface of the milk, positioned to one side of the jug (but not touching the side), turn steam on full and milk should start spinning. Lower jug down slowly until you hear a "ch-ch-ch" sound (air being introduced + foam being xreated). Keep jug in same position for 4-5 seconds, keep milk spinning the entire time. At around 100F lift the jug back up to where you started and let milk spin until you reach desired temperature (150F)

It does take practice but persevere and you'll get there!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

I have a Cherub and a 2 hole steam wand tip and found it a hard initially after being used to my classic (which had a steam wand mod) but it does snap in to place after a while.

Try steaming cold water and a little washing up liquid I played with that for a few hours just so I could see where the wand needs to point within the pitcher.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

I agree with the other comments, its perseverance and practice with micro foam, its took me weeks of practice and its till very hit and miss, I used the water with a drop of washing up liquid was a useful tool, did about 4 or 5 practices a day and even when I could get reliable results with that, milk was still a challenge, I use semi skimmed and its supposed to be the best for micro foam, as the chemical composition of the milk is meant to change as you steam, how fresh the milk is and how cold it is can all have quite and affect.

These are 2 vids that I watched more than a few times.











if you have changed machines the speed that it happens will change, i used to wait for my gaggia to get to temp, were as the Expobar will only give me a 10-1 sec window where i can add air before it gets to warm.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Something which helped me lots - Try Jug AND milk in freezer until the rim of the milk is almost frozen. Time how long it is in there and next time you dont need to keep checking when freeze point is.

On my Brewtus this gives me an additional 3-4 seconds of stretching for 160ml of milk.

Once you have aquired the skills (like you are on autopilot) you wont need to freeze the milk


----------



## almoalmo (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank's everyone for the tips. I will try out the water and washing liquid when I get back. I hope I can make a success of it as the frothing jug seems a cop out.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

PS It's the protein content of the milk, not the fat content, which affects its steaming properties. Semi-skimmed should be fine, but imho fully skimmed tastes awful.

Some days, the cows throw a strop & your usual carton of milk will refuse to work....just go out & buy some of a different brand.


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

I find that un-homogenised milk somehow is the easiest milk to froth. Next would be cravendale's full cream.


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

I've got a Piccino too, and I find it easiest to create microfoam when the steam is being projected to 3 and 9 o'clock - it might take a bit of trial and error though, taking the steam wand tip off, and trying to position it back on that way. But it may just be me that finds that helpful....

I also found it difficult following the manual's instructions, so decided to move away from their advice after playing with soapy water, and eventually finding a position for the wand, around which I could see the milk rolling - from there it's pretty straight forward and consistent. I think the manual suggests having the wand near the spout, but I start more in the middle, and shift slightly to an edge after stretching.

It's definitely worth persevering though! Good luck, it's such a good feeling when you get there!


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

shhh!.... cheat by unscrewing the steam wand tip block up one of the holes with a toothpick snip off to size, screw back on and voila a one hole frothing monster!

For the life of me o cant work out 2 holes and getting milk to spin. never know wether teh jest should point down in teh jug, horizontally to te side wall or somewhere in between.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is a video that helped me.


----------



## almoalmo (Jul 12, 2012)

Back in the UK now and trying to come to terms with the freezing conditions however this has given me the opportunity to follow up on the tips posted on here. I practised with the soapy water, great tip, and watched the video link supplied by jimbow. I'm getting there and have just made my best ever flat white with the Piccino. Many thanks due to all who responded to my plea and particularly to jimbow for the video link.


----------

